# Mountain boomer



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Picked this up at local auction today..45 colt hate the grips


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a sweet one right there...


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice and a great caliber.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What model # is it? How was the price on it? Last couple auctions I went to things were costing more than you could buy new. Once you paid the auction fee.


----------

